# crossmember prob



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

My 2 yr old crossmember I got replaced from nissan 2 yrs ago broke sat night. I thought the welds break but the crossmember splits right down the middle. and when that broke It put unecessary stress on my rear tranny mount and cracked the shitty cast iron casing ripping the bolts right out so Ill have to just get a new casing. Got a crossmember out of a junkyard yesterday for 10 bucks there was like 4 to choose from convienetly in the back seat. today I rigged up two jacks to hopefully hold the engine up while I replace the crossmember. Couldn't break the bolts loose with my impact gun on highest setting [email protected]'ish try again when it stops raining (soaked head to toe) does anyone know If it is maybe reverse thread or standard dont really wanna break a bolt.

another topic found rust in former right rear mud flap gained hole grew to 6" by 3" found the problem there is a Tee fitting that connects the drain from the sunroof and I think antenna to one outlet which pokes through to the underside of the car
It rotted to nothing so water was collecting until it rotted through.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ouchie.. that sucks balls...

Look something like this?











been there, done that. not fun. snapped while I was trying to merge onto the highway. fortunately, light traffic and I could baby the car for 5 miles to get home.

they're just regular bolts. spray them with some penetrating fluid and let them soak. they're a PITA to get out, but they do come out.. again, just regular bolts. nothing fancy like left-hand thread or anything.


----------



## 3rdmaxse (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanx for the info and mine actually split at the top not at the bottom like yours. I think Im gonna try another attempt tomorrow when hopefully stops raining. hopefully get it done for friday gonna go race at the dragway for the first time.
hopefully I can put down a mid to low 15.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you oughta be running low 15s at least, if not high 14s if you've got any mods.. but definitely be sure to replace the X member first!

btw, that one LOOKED like it only broke at the bottom, but it actually came off the car in two pieces. I dont' know how the engine didn't fall out on the ground while I was driving!


----------

